# Left or right handed saw



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just noticed my Porter Cable hand held circular saw has the blade opposite my neighbour's Skil Saw. Is there a right and left handed version? It seems the DeWalt rechargeable is the same as the Porter Cable. What is the norm?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, there are left and right handed saws.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks I figured that out, but what I meant is what is the normal blade position defining the saw as right handed? In my mind the Porter Cable seems reverse or left handed. I like to see the line I am curtting within the blade gaurd if I am not using a guide, which would mean a right handed saw would have it's handle to the right of the blade, user standing to the left of the cut...left hand bracing material


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is correct----a right handed saw will have the blade on the left side (drivers side)


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for confirming Mystery solved Porter Cable actually makes their saw reverse, but considers it a right hand unit from what I read .
Good news is I have 3 saws, 3 sons and one's a lefty...now if only I could teach them to use these things Think Ill start with screwdrivers with blunt tips:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> ......Porter Cable actually makes their saw reverse.......


Right or Left handed saws refer to the blade location on the saw.

If the blade is on the RH side of the saw the saw is a RH Saw

If the blade is on the LH side of the saw the saw is a LH Saw

Saws don't care if the operator is right or left handed.

e.g. another example of a saw with a LH Blade
http://www.etoolsnow.com/product.aspx?productid=185&sscategoryid=0&scategoryid=67&categoryid=42
.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’d say those are backwards Bob unless we’re suppose to look over our shoulder to see the blade.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I’d say those are backwards Bob .....


Sorry Kwick, but this right hand or left hand saw business is honestly confusing in that most folks automatically assume the RH or LH designator refer to how you hold the saw rather than the blade location on the Saw.

The good news is that Saw manufacturers have begun to add _Blade_ or _blade location_ to the description.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ols&hvadid=42588217511&ref=pd_sl_8g67v6oywk_b
.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Sorry Kwick, but this right hand or left hand saw business is honestly confusing in that most folks automatically assume the RH or LH designator refer to how you hold the saw rather than the blade location on the Saw.
> 
> The good news is that Saw manufacturers have begun to add _Blade_ or _blade location_ to the description.
> 
> ...


I’ll pick #2 the red one. It’s nice to see what your cutting.:yes:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I’ll pick #2 the red one. It’s nice to see what your cutting.:yes:


Me Too,
Besides they are prettier than those grey saws.
.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Where both right and left hand saws came into play for me was in building stairs. You can not cut the miter of a right and left skirt board with the same saw. The only way you could make the cut right or left with the same saw would be to back the saw into the cut which is very very dangerous not to mention very very hard to control for a good cut.


----------



## Nivrad96a (May 23, 2012)

*OH MIKE ! Thats wrong!*



oh'mike said:


> That is correct----a right handed saw will have the blade on the left side (drivers side)


My Father was a Great carpenter and taught me long ago which was a Right handed saw- THUS- a Saw that you can sit on the material and take your hand off is what your saw is-ie: the saw with blade on left of handle is in fact a Left handed Saw- why?-you have your board on a saw horse and set your saw on the right side to cut - the blade on right, and cut with the guide- you cut for a ways and stop- Leaving the saw on material and the SAW WONT FALL OFF THE EDGE-THEREFORE THE Blade on right Side Is a Right Handed saw. My Learnings from a Great carpenter.- So many People believe if they see the blade on left that its a right handed saw-( WRONG)- the reason for NOT LOOKING AT The Blade is to AVOID MATERIAL (cuttings) from getting in harming your Eyes-USE THE GUIDE-thats what it was meant for.


----------



## Nivrad96a (May 23, 2012)

*Looking at blade?*



kwikfishron said:


> I’d say those are backwards Bob unless we’re suppose to look over our shoulder to see the blade.



As i stated in my post- Unless i've learned completely wrong and people are supposed to LOOK at their blade on Whatever tool- You DONT and are Not supposed to look at the blade-Thats what the Guide is for- New gen's are way off and think looking at the blade makes it RIGHT-(WRONG):furious:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya well im a lefty and i like my right handed saw, on any sawthe guide isnt always bang on. i'll keep using it the "wrong" way cause it feels comfortable. its all on what you learned on and what feels right.


----------



## Nivrad96a (May 23, 2012)

princelake said:


> ya well im a lefty and i like my right handed saw, on any sawthe guide isnt always bang on. i'll keep using it the "wrong" way cause it feels comfortable. its all on what you learned on and what feels right.


Thats true- my son builds homes and feels the same way,just saying what was designed is how they were meant to be, but society will determine what they want and what they will believe. All good.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nivrad96a said:


> As i stated in my post- Unless i've learned completely wrong and people are supposed to LOOK at their blade on Whatever tool- You DONT and are Not supposed to look at the blade-Thats what the Guide is for- New gen's are way off and think looking at the blade makes it RIGHT-(WRONG):furious:


Alrighty then, I've been doing it wrong for 30 years, thanks for the heads up. 

So where's the guide on my jig saw, sawzall and oscillating tool?


----------



## Nivrad96a (May 23, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Alrighty then, I've been doing it wrong for 30 years, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> So where's the guide on my jig saw, sawzall and oscillating tool?


Well if you look close-its on the bed plate? all blade tool (or most) have a guide, not saying there accurate or easy to use, and i look at the blade also.:wink:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The easiest way for me to remember which saw is right or left is you use a right hand saw to cut the right skirt miter for the riser cut and the opposite for the left. If you are behind the saw, the blade on the left is a left hand saw, the blade on the right, a right hand saw. I can count on one hand the times I tried to use the saw guide that came with the saw, they just didn't work for me.


----------



## D Ackerland (Sep 18, 2013)

*Left handed saws+_+_+_*



PaliBob said:


> Right or Left handed saws refer to the blade location on the saw.
> 
> If the blade is on the RH side of the saw the saw is a RH Saw
> 
> ...


THANK YOU PALI BOB- so far all these YOUNG BUCK FRAMERS ARE MISINFORMED BY THEIR EYEBALL- 
AS my father said which is entirely Correct- The saw with the blade on the left is a LEFT HANDED SAW- AS you Should Know-? YOU are NOT suppose to look at the BLADE- That is what the GUIDE IS For- You have ALL become dependent on looking at the BLADE- Here is a SAW check for you-Try to cut a 2" strip off the Long side of a piece of plywood, Stop Your Saw halfway through and let loose of your saw- If it sits on the remaining piece of plywood so you can adjust your body/ or move the cord/or reposition yourself- then thats the saw YOU have- IF YOU must hold onto it or remove it to continue then you are using the opposite saw for the JOB.........Most old timers Know This- Unfortunately allmost ALL modern day Framers and builders are MISINFORMED OR JUST PLAIN ??????- The Tool salesman should KNOW THE DIFFERENCE. BUT DONT. Thanks Bob....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Nivrad96a said:


> As i stated in my post- Unless i've learned completely wrong and people are supposed to LOOK at their blade on Whatever tool- You DONT and are Not supposed to look at the blade-Thats what the Guide is for- New gen's are way off and think looking at the blade makes it RIGHT-(WRONG):furious:



it depends on teh model of saw your using, some brands guides arent accurate. if its off right outta the box you can simply use a dremel tool to make an accurate mark to go by

also. wormdrive saws have the blade on the left


----------

